# Wasserkühlung  (Kompakt?) für meinen I7-4770K gesucht - Hilfe



## MitsukiMao (12. Juni 2015)

*Wasserkühlung  (Kompakt?) für meinen I7-4770K gesucht - Hilfe*

Hallo Leute,

derzeit bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Kompaktwasserkühlung (nennt sich das so?) Ich meine z.B. dieses Modell hier: Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H100i GTX Watercooling - Hardware,

So etwas suche ich. Kann man da irgendein Modell empfehlen? Derzeit kühle ich ihn mit einem Dark Rock Pro 3. Aber der Übersicht halber würde ich gerne auf so etwas umsteigen. Sieht einfach schicker aus im Gehäuse ^_^ 

Aber evtl. noch eine andere Frage: Brauche ich noch irgendetwas anderes für so ein System? 

Als Gehäuse habe ich ein Thermaltake Chaser A71  und als Mainboard ein G1 Sniper Z97. Ist das überhaupt kompatibel? Bin auf dem Gebiet eher ein Neuling :O

Wo wird das dann eigentlich alles befestigt also die Lüfter z.B.? 

Ich wäre für Antworten sehr dankbar. Gerne auch mit Vorschlägen für ein bestimmtes Modell. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus <3

Liebe Grüße

Mitsu


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung  (Kompakt?) für meinen I7-4770K gesucht - Hilfe*

Dein DRP3 sollte besser kühlen und leiser sein, als so eine kleine kompakt Wakü. Das lauteste daran sind meistens die Pumpen.


----------



## MitsukiMao (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung  (Kompakt?) für meinen I7-4770K gesucht - Hilfe*

Oh wirklich? Dachte immer es wird eine Wasserkühlung empfohlen für OC? Kenne mich wie gesagt nicht so sehr aus :O^^ 

Ja der DRP 3 ist sehr leise, nicht wahrnehmbar. Dachte nur das eine Wasserkühlung immer besser kühlt :O War dann wohl ein Irrtum ^_^ 

Der Vorteil ist eben, dass jenes Gehäuse dann noch aufgeräumter wirkt, deswegen wollte ich auf so etwas umsteigen ^_^


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung  (Kompakt?) für meinen I7-4770K gesucht - Hilfe*

Der große AIO User Test - 7x 240mm Kühlungen im Test (weitere folgen)

--> Das Problem ist die nicht vom Mainboard entkoppelte Pumpe.


Anstatt der Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H100i GTX Watercooling - Hardware würde ich für 10€ mehr eher zu der Magicool DIY Liquid Cooling System 240mm (MC-G12V2) greifen.


----------



## MitsukiMao (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung  (Kompakt?) für meinen I7-4770K gesucht - Hilfe*

Vielen Dank Lios. 

Bedeutet das, dass ich ein neues Mainboard bräuchte um eine solche Anlage in Betrieb nehmen zu können?

Im Test hat ja z.B. die Corsair Hydro Series H105 Komplett-WasserkÃ¼hlung ziemlich gut abgeschnitten was Kühlung angeht, Bei deinem Vorschlag der Magicool sehen irgendwie die Schläuche so "billig" aus xD :O Kann mich aber auch täuschen ^_^ Also Budget ist definitiv bis 150 € vorhanden. Wollte mir eig. noch so ein https://www.caseking.de/corsair-carbide-air-540-atx-cube-schwarz-gecs-022.html Gehäuse mal kaufen. Ich finde die Teile sehen so toll aus ^_^ und eben dann so eine WaKü weil es einfach schicker, aufgeräumter und so aussieht :o ^_~ 

Ich weiß.. Wir Mädels haben Probleme xD ^^ Aber ich mag es aufgeräumt 

Danke noch mal x3


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung  (Kompakt?) für meinen I7-4770K gesucht - Hilfe*

Das sind normale PVC-Schläuche. Um 150€ gibt es das Set auch mit einem größeren Radiator: Magicool DIY Liquid Cooling System 360mm (MC-G12V3)

Wenn dir die Corsair AiO-Wakü aber besser gefällt und das eine entscheidende Rolle spielt, dann probier sie einfach mal aus. Ich hatte vor meinem Wechsel auf eine richtige Wakü auch schon eine Corsair H55 im Einsatz und die Pumpenlaustärke war in Ordnung.


----------



## MitsukiMao (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung  (Kompakt?) für meinen I7-4770K gesucht - Hilfe*

Ok vielen Dank. 

Und wie sieht es mit meinem Mainboard G1 Sniper Z97 aus? Muss ich das ersetzen falls ich die Corsair H105 nehme? 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung  (Kompakt?) für meinen I7-4770K gesucht - Hilfe*

Das kannst du weiterverwenden.


----------



## Aldeguerra (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung  (Kompakt?) für meinen I7-4770K gesucht - Hilfe*

PCGH Test des H110i (falls du den unterbringen kannst)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpFJFk0Kbfk


----------



## freezy94 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung  (Kompakt?) für meinen I7-4770K gesucht - Hilfe*

Du könntest auch die Schläuche der Magicool-WaKü ersetzen z.B. gegen farbige.
Ich habe hier mehrere Kompakt-Waküs rumfliegen und ich würde keine mehr einbauen...
Schlechte Kühlleistung, Lautstärke und ein 35 Euro Luftkühler schneidet oftmals besser ab...
Ist aber Geschmackssache - die meisten Kompaktwaküs sind nicht besonders hochwertig.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung  (Kompakt?) für meinen I7-4770K gesucht - Hilfe*

waserkühlung für oc? auf jeden fall zu empehlen... aber keine kowakü... der dark rock 3 dürfte bessersein als so ziehmlich jede bezalnare kowakü...
zumal du meist die lüfter wechseln must weil die wo dabei sind schrot sind.... nimm liebernso nen set und bauenes selbst zusam...das is im fall der fälle auch erweiterbar


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung  (Kompakt?) für meinen I7-4770K gesucht - Hilfe*

Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate... von NH-D15 70°C auf 50°C mit AiO und 3 NB PLPS Lüfter. Pumpe 40%, Lüfter 50% = 50°C alles über 50% PWM bringt eh nichts.. aber Pumpe über 40% wird laut..

Ahso in meinem Zimmer ist voll stickig, um nicht zu lügen, über 26°C ich schwitze hier ohne Tshirt... und 50°C mit Cinebench R15 und in games 40-55°C max.


----------



## Uchebuike (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung  (Kompakt?) für meinen I7-4770K gesucht - Hilfe*

@Noxxphox:

Was hast denn du eigentlich für eine WaKü?
Muss mann die eigentlich immer selbst zusammenbauen?
Und was für verschiedene Varianten gibt es denn von Wasserkühlungen?


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung  (Kompakt?) für meinen I7-4770K gesucht - Hilfe*

also als custom...naja die varianten die möglich sind sind eigentlich unbegrenzt... ja ne customw aküm musst du selbst zusammenbauen...auser du kaufst n fertig pc wie z.b. sie bei caseking gibt...
und meine akü umfasst 2x 480er radiatoren... macht gut kühl  und das bei einer sehr angenehmen lautstärke^^


----------



## Uchebuike (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung  (Kompakt?) für meinen I7-4770K gesucht - Hilfe*

Okay, dann sind das also in der Regel die zuverlässigsten Kühlungen wie ich sehe ...
Sollte das mal nötig sein ist das gut zu wissen.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung  (Kompakt?) für meinen I7-4770K gesucht - Hilfe*

joa ne echte wakü lohnt sich  so hohe taktraten bekommste sonst nich so einfach hin^^ also bei solchen temps....das peotenzial is riesig^^


----------



## Uchebuike (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung  (Kompakt?) für meinen I7-4770K gesucht - Hilfe*

Was hast denn du so unter Last ?


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung  (Kompakt?) für meinen I7-4770K gesucht - Hilfe*

also ich komme in prime mit den einstellungen siehe sig nich über 65°C liegt meist je nach kern so bei 59-63°C...beim zocken knack ich eig nie die 45°C trotz knapp 1,3v  und max 25% lüfterdrehzahl  damits schön leise ist^^


----------



## Uchebuike (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung  (Kompakt?) für meinen I7-4770K gesucht - Hilfe*

Das sind Temperaturen!
Was würde denn dann bei 100% Drehzahl passieren?
Komm, probier mal, für die Gemeinschaft


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung  (Kompakt?) für meinen I7-4770K gesucht - Hilfe*

wir solten lieber mal mit dem oftopic aufhören 
sonst gibt es noch ärdger mit den mods^^


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung  (Kompakt?) für meinen I7-4770K gesucht - Hilfe*

Nope, ist für die Wissenschaft XD


----------

